# طلب معلومات بخصوص مضخات اطفاء الحريق



## ابا بكر (26 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته
اخواني الكرام انا بحثت في منتداكم لكن لم اجد مايفدني بشكل واضح لذلك لجئت لفتح موضوع جديد لاني بحاجة ماسة لهذه المعلومات ارجوكم تساعدوني ،
انا بغيت منكم معلومات قيمة عن الاجزاء المكونة لمضخات اطفاء الحريق وطريقة عملها وتشغيلها ضروري بارك الله فيكم وانا انتظر الرد بفارغ الصبر جزاكم الله الف الف خير 

   ​


----------



## عمر الجريري (28 يونيو 2007)

Try this site for fire pump controlers.It is very useful.It also has the installation manual.Good luck

www.chfire.com


----------



## **قطـــــر** (28 يونيو 2007)

الراااااابط يرجعني إلى ملتقي المهندسين العرب


لايعمل أتمني أن يتم معاينه الرااااابط الموجود أخي عمر الجريري


----------



## ابا بكر (28 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكرك اخي العزيز عمر على التجاوب لكن الرابط لايذهبني الى ماطلبت بارك الله فيك ارجو التاكد وجزاك الله الف خير
   ​


----------



## kmuhsen (4 أغسطس 2007)

ان شاء الله يكون مفيد ........دعواتكم


----------



## ابا بكر (5 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الف شكر عزيزي بارك الله فيك 
ماقصرت الصراحة كفيت ووفيت وانا استفدت 
منه كثيرا جزاك الله الف خير 

اخوك ابوبكر​


----------



## صفوان عدنان (9 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ...
لو كان عندي مبنى مكون من سبعة طوابق وفي كل طابق توجد كبينة حريق عدد (2) ، فكم تكن حينئذ قدرة المضخة لهذه المبنى ؟؟ 
وكيف تم أحتسابها ؟ واذا يوجد برنامج للحساب ارجو تزويدنا به ؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
:13:


----------



## ali emam (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت ممكن اى حاجة فى تركيب شبكات الأنذار و الحريق
والمعايير الدوليه فيها
وشكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## جمال جودة علي (12 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ الكريم انصحك بقراءة بل بمذاكرة المرجع العالمى Nfpa20 و المختص بهذا الموضوع وسارفعة لك أن شاء اللة لتتمكن من تنزيلة وقراءتة


----------



## جمال جودة علي (12 أغسطس 2007)

اليك المرجع http://rapidshare.com/files/48615061/NFPA_20.pdf


----------



## صفوان عدنان (13 أغسطس 2007)

*طلب تصميم مضخة حريق مناسبة*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة لكل أعضاء وزوار الملتقى ، أسأل الله أن يعمم الفائدة على الجميع
أخواني الأعزاء ..
لقد طلبت تصميم مضخة حريق لمبنى مكون من سبعة طوابق في كل طابق كابينتين وبمواسير 1.25" لست كبائن ومواسير 1" للباقي
والخط النازل من الخزانات العلوية هو 2.5"
فكم تكن حينئذ قدرة المضخة وكم الهيد تبعها
وتقبلوا فائق الشكر والتقدير*
:77: :77: :77: :77:​


----------



## صفوان عدنان (13 أغسطس 2007)

*مشكور أخويه ولكن هذا الرابط لا يعمل*



جمال جودة علي قال:


> اليك المرجع http://rapidshare.com/files/48615061/NFPA_20.pdf



هذا الرابط لا يعمل ارجو اعادة رفعه ، وارجو ذكر نبذة مختصرة عن فائدة هذا الكتاب


----------



## جمال جودة علي (13 أغسطس 2007)

صفوان عدنان قال:


> هذا الرابط لا يعمل ارجو اعادة رفعه ، وارجو ذكر نبذة مختصرة عن فائدة هذا الكتاب




أخى الرابط يعمل واللة جربتة بنفسى اليوم صباحا" - أذا كنت تواجة مشكلة مع الرابيد شير أقترح على أسم رافع جديد وانا أن شاء اللة أرفعة لك فورا"


----------



## جمال جودة علي (13 أغسطس 2007)

صفوان عدنان قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تحية طيبة لكل أعضاء وزوار الملتقى ، أسأل الله أن يعمم الفائدة على الجميع
> أخواني الأعزاء ..
> لقد طلبت تصميم مضخة حريق لمبنى مكون من سبعة طوابق في كل طابق كابينتين وبمواسير 1.25" لست كبائن ومواسير 1" للباقي
> ...


 الاخ الكريم أرسل لي مخطط (كروكي) بسيط للflowdiagram لطريقة التوصيل الحالية للصناديق بالرايزر العمومى ولو بخط اليد حتى أتمكن من حساب الهيدروليك وحساب الطلمبات و احسب أن من البداية أن اختيارك لاقطار المواسير جانبة الصواب ولكن للتأكد بالحسابات وليس يالخبرة أرسل لى ما طلبت


----------



## صفوان عدنان (13 أغسطس 2007)

*جزيل الشكر والتقدير للأخ جمال*

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك بالموضوع
وأرسل اليك ملف عن الرايزر لتوزيع الكبائن في المبنى ( المجمع التجاري)
المطلوب جزاك الله خيرا:
1. قدرة المضخة .
2. كيفية حساب هذه القدرة للتمكن من حسابها في مبنى ثان .
3. اذا كانت المواسير غير معلومة كيف نصممها.
4. متى يجب ان يوضع كبينة عدد 2 في الطابق الواحد ؟ أي الى اي طول يجب عنده ان يكون في الطابق الواحد كبينة واحدة ثم اذا زاد مثلا عن مدى ثان يجب ان تكون ثلاث كبائن في الطابق الواحد وهكذا 
جزاك الله خيرا وآسف لقد اسهبت في الموضوع
ولكني في شوق كبير لمعرفة كيفية التصميم 
وتقبل فائق الشكر والتقدير

:81: :12: :77: ​


----------



## صفوان عدنان (13 أغسطس 2007)

*جزيل الشكر والتقدير للأخ جمال*

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك بالموضوع
وأرسل اليك ملف عن الرايزر لتوزيع الكبائن في المبنى ( المجمع التجاري)
المطلوب جزاك الله خيرا:
1. قدرة المضخة .
2. كيفية حساب هذه القدرة للتمكن من حسابها في مبنى ثان .
3. اذا كانت المواسير غير معلومة كيف نصممها.
4. متى يجب ان يوضع كبينة عدد 2 في الطابق الواحد ؟ أي الى اي طول يجب عنده ان يكون في الطابق الواحد كبينة واحدة ثم اذا زاد مثلا عن مدى ثان يجب ان تكون ثلاث كبائن في الطابق الواحد وهكذا 
جزاك الله خيرا وآسف لقد اسهبت في الموضوع
ولكني في شوق كبير لمعرفة كيفية التصميم 
وتقبل فائق الشكر والتقدير

:81: :12: :77: ​


----------



## جمال جودة علي (13 أغسطس 2007)

أين المخطط - لم ترسلة لى وان شاء اللة سأوضح لك طريقة حساب المواسير والطلمبة على نموذج مخططك - برحاء سرعة ارسالة


----------



## صفوان عدنان (13 أغسطس 2007)

*تحية مع اعتذار*

والله يا اخي العزيز مش عارف كيف بدي أشكرك على تواصلك معي 
وهذا هو الملف المرفق يبين توزيع كبائن الحريق وارجو توضيح كيفية الحساب مع المتطلبات التي طلبتها منك مسبقا 
وجزاك الله خيرا وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك

:81: :3: :68:​


----------



## جمال جودة علي (13 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ المحترم المهندس \ صفوان
أستلمت المخطط وان شاء اللة غدا" بمكتبى سأعطيك جميع التفاصيل على نفس لوحة الاتوكاد مرفق بها قوانين الحسابات الهيدروليكية و سأحاول تبسيطها بقدر الامكان


----------



## جمال جودة علي (14 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ الفاضل صفوان - سلام اللة عليك ورحمتة وبركاتة
من فضلك راجع ما سأذكرة لك حاليا"
هذا النظام سوف تتم مراجعته تبعاً للكود البريطانى BS 5306 أو NFPA 14 
أولاً : 
كمية المياه = معدل التدفق × الوقت الملزم للمكافحة
معدل التدفق 
-	عند إختبار خراطيم ذات قطر 2.5" بوصه ( 63.5 مم ) يحسب معدل التدفق على أساس 
Q = AV = π\4 d² V

= 3.14 × 0.063² × 3 m/s × 3600
= 33.64 m³/hr = 145 gpm
وتحسب كمية المياه اللازمة على أساس عمل 2 خرطوم بنفس الوقت 
كمية المياه = 145 جالون/دقيقة × 2 × 30 دقيقة = 8700 جالون
( يجب وجود خزان لا يقل عن 8700 جالون )
-	ملحوظة 30 دقيقة هو أقصى وقت مسموح به لمقاومة الحرائق من داخل المبانى .
-	أقصى مسافة يغطيها خرطوم الإطفاء هو 800 م2
حساب ضغط الطلمبة :
P pump = Pd + Ps + Pl
Pd = 4 bar = ( 40 m.h ) وهو أقل ضغط مطلوب عند أبعد نقطة فى الخط .
Ps = وهو مقدار فقد الضغط نتيجة الإرتفاع لعمود الماء
Pl = وهو مقدار فقد الضغط نتيجة الإحتكاك بطول شبكة المواسير وله جداول وفقاً للمعادلة الأتية 
PL = L eq + Fl
إذن يجب حساب الضغط لأقل ضغط عند الصندوق الموجود بالدور السابع
P pump = 4 – 0.3 + 0.5 = 4.2 bar
كمية المياه اللازمة للتشغيل من الطلمبة
1-	hose real 2.5"
Q = 300 gpm at 4.5 bar
2-	hose real 1"
Q = 50 gpm at 4.5 bar
عند حساب الضغط عند أبعد صندوق
P = 2.1 ( إرتفاع عامود الماء ) + 4.2 ( pump ) – 0.3 ( مفقود الضغط من الإحتكاك ) = 6 bar
الخلاصــة :-
1-	نحتاج طلمبات تعطيك Q = 250 gpm at H = 140 ft
2-	نحتاج خزان مياه سعة لا تقل عن 8700 جالون لأعمال الخراطيم فقط ( بدون رشاشات أتوماتيكية ) .
3-	أن يتم عمل الطلمبات فور هبوط الضغط أتوماتيكياً .

أن شاء اللة أراجع لك أقطار المواسير و سأوافيك بها فور الانتهاء منها أن شاء اللة


----------



## شيبت عبد الحم (15 أغسطس 2007)

وانا فى الانتظار للمتابعه


----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 فبراير 2009)

*رجاء سرعة الأفادة عن طلمبة اطفاء *RH240 water pump


----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 فبراير 2009)

رجاء افادتى بصفة عاجلة وهامةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## الساهر33 (12 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن مساعدة يا اخوان ابي اعرف الحسابات الهيدروليكيه التي بناء عليها اختار قدرة المضخة لصناديق الحريق والرش التلقائي للمباني مثل الضغط الابتدائي للمضخة والضغط عند ابعد نقطه من الصناديق وابعد رشاش
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elsakerelzahby (12 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الأخ الفاضل أبا بكر
بخصوص طلبك طلب معلومات بخصوص مضخات اطفاء الحريق 
نحن مؤسسة الصقر الذهبي للإطفاء يرجي زيارة موقعنا علي الإنترنت / www.elsakerelzahaby.com

أو زوروا منتدي مؤسسة الصقر الذهبي للإطفاء / http://elsakerelzahbyfair2.ahlamontada.com/index.htm

أو للتواصل / mnead2008***********

أرجو أن أكون قدمت لكم المطلوب


----------



## elsakerelzahby (12 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الأخ الفاضل أبا بكر
بخصوص طلبك طلب معلومات بخصوص مضخات اطفاء الحريق 
نحن مؤسسة الصقر الذهبي للإطفاء يرجي زيارة موقعنا علي الإنترنت / www.elsakerelzahaby.com

أو زوروا منتدي مؤسسة الصقر الذهبي للإطفاء / http://elsakerelzahbyfair2.ahlamontada.com/portal.htm


----------



## waeel_taha2002 (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخ 
kmuhsen


----------



## مصطفى محمد عيسى (11 أغسطس 2009)

ما هو مقدار التدفق لصندوق الحريق في حالة وجود المرشات وكذلك في حال عدم وجود الرشاشات
مع ذكر المرجعية
وجزاكم الله خيراً كثيرا


----------



## فراس بشناق (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للاخوان على المشاركات الجيده


----------



## الهمكي (12 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لسعة المضخة التي ستغذي 7 طوابق في كل طابق 2 صندوق حريق فاقول باذن الله :
1-هل المضخة ستغدي نظام الصناديق فقط وإذا كان المقصود بالصناديق الخراطيم المطاطية وليس الفوهات الداخلية ففي هذه الحالة اخي تحسب كمية مصدر المياه بما لا يقل عن الكمية اللازمة لتشغيل لتشغيل 2 خرطوم ولمدة نصف ساعة او واذا كان مركز الاطفاء بعيد كثيرا يمكن زيادة المدة لاكثر من ذلك من هنا يمكن حساب ان الخزان لن يقل عن 500 جالون , التدفق يحسب ليعطي 36 جالون بالدقيقة بضغط لا يتعدى الحدود التالية :
- لا يتجاوز 7 بار عند مدخل الخرطوم 
-لا يقل عن 3 بار عند فتحة القاذف نوع 4,8 مم
-لا يقل عن 1,5 بار عند فتحة القاذف 6,35 مم
تدفق المياه يجب ان لا يقل عن 36 جالون وبضغط لا يقل عن 0,21 نيوتن على مم مربع عند ابعد فوهة خرطوم عن مصدر المياه والتي على اساسها يجري حساب المضخة اي يجب ان تغطي ضياعات الضغط في كل الشبكة اضافة الى وجود ضغط لا يقل عن 2بار عند ابعد فوهة خرطوم 
- في حال كان لديك خرطومين مطاطيين او اقل تكتفي بمضخة واحدة نوع جوكي بسعة 36 جالون وبقوة 2 حصان 
- في حال زاد العدد عن اثنين انت بحاجة لمضختين نوع بوستر سيت بنفس السعة وهنا قطر الانبوب المغذي يجب ان لا يقل عن 2 انش باي حال من الاحوال 
- في حال كان عدد الخراطيم كبيرا كما في المثال14خرطوم بهذه الحالة انت بحاجة لمضخة بقوة اكبر قد تصل ل 7.5 حصان ويراعى الضغط عند أبعد خرطوم هنا اعتقد لا يجب ان يقل عن 4,5 بار فاذا كانت المضخات على السطح فتعتبر اسوأ ضغط في الطابق السابع فتصمم عليه أما اذا كانت بالارض فتصمم عند أعلى خرطوم وعلى اساسه اي 4,5+ارتفاع الخرطوم عن المضخات بالبار + ضياعات الضغط في الانبوب الواصل من المضخات لابعد خرطوم فتحصل على الضغط اللازم أما التدفق فيجب أن لا يقل عن 36 جالون بالدقيقة أي 2,3 ليتر بالثانية


----------



## الهمكي (12 أغسطس 2009)

طبعا هذا الكلام كله إذا كان نظام الخراطيم منفصل أما إذا كان مشتركا مع أنظمة أخرى كالفوهات الداخلية أو المرشات فهناك كلام آخر تماما وتفصيل آخر


----------



## survivor2005 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو من الاخ الكريم افادتنا اكثر عن طريق وضع القوانين المستخدمه لتحديد سعه الطلمبه المستخدمه في جميع الحالات التي ذكرها ونرجو الا نكون قد اثقلنا كاهله 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## manni (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله شكرا على المعلومات والله كثير مفيده وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adel hashem (29 يناير 2010)

ارجو تحديد طريقة استلام طلمبات مقاومة الحريق المركبة على خزان مياه أرضى لضمان كفاءة تشغيلها


----------



## السيد احمد (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## أحباء فى الله (7 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير عن هذا العلم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## المتكامل (7 أبريل 2010)

اخي الكريم يمكنك مراجعة ملف انا وضعته على المنتدى بعنوان ملف رائع وبسيط عن مضخات الحريق حسب الكود الاميركي ارجو ان يلبي حاجتك


----------



## Nader121 (21 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
"اخواني اذا في حد عنده اي مراجع تتعلق بلوحات التحكم بمضخات الحريق ارجو التكرم ولا يبخل علينا "
"وجمعه مباركه على الكل انشاء الله"


----------



## virtualknight (22 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## ecc1010 (9 أبريل 2011)

جزززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (14 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (14 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فاطمة جمال محمد (25 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير بجد ملف رائع


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (5 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس احمد محمود20 (6 مارس 2015)

شكرا لكم


----------

